# Recommended Reading



## Poetigress (Feb 11, 2009)

To complement TakeWalker's Looking for Writers? thread, I thought I'd start one where we can all make recommendations for individual works by writers in the fandom (preferably on FA, but elsewhere is okay too) that we think are worth others' time to check out.

A few quick ground rules:

1. You can't list your own work.
2. If it's online, give the URL.  If it's in print, give some info so that people can find it (publisher's name, issue number, something like that).
3. Recommend specific stories or books.  (In other words, don't just say "Go read stuff in ABC's gallery," or "anything by XYZ.")  If it's a story series, link to the first story if possible, so readers can come in from the beginning.
4. Try to say something about why you liked it or why you think it's worth reading.



To start off with just a few that come to mind, from my FA favorites:

*"The Orphan Shreds" by Wirewolf*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/279674/

A well-thought-out piece with believable characters and a bit of a surprise at the end.


*"What a Dog Needs" by KrisSnow*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1759870/

A thought-provoking concept.  This is one of those stories that, even with a brief word count, manages to explore and question the boundaries between human and animal.


*"The Expert" by Metassus*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1493954/

And this is one that paints a quick but disturbing picture of what life might be like if anthro animals lived alongside regular ones.


*"Library" by MLR*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1415166/

Finally, here's one we writers--and readers--can all relate to.  And a bat character, too -- lesser-used species are always nice.


----------



## foozzzball (Feb 11, 2009)

*"The Language of Emotion" by Bill 'Hafoc' Rogers
*Where I originally met it, on ANTHRO - On FA 

Whitemane, a somewhat horsey and terribly advanced being, is called out to translate a very odd language.

Something in a very classical science-fiction vein, exploiting the angle of 'these people are not even remotely human' to extremely good effect.


*"New Tricks" by Frogsbreath
*On FA

From the submission's notes: 'A genetically engineered canine cop goes underground to find the gang leader who killed his partner, but the identity of the true killer is a shocking surprise . . .'

A good piece of SF, mainly interesting for the way it's exploring the classical old issues of humans and genetically engineered not humans getting along. It won the summer 2008 Anthrofiction.net contest.


*"Susan's Ark" by Poetigress
*On FurRag, where I first met it - On FA

From the submission's notes: 'Any household with eight kids would be unusual, but Susan's charges are more unusual than most: transgenic children whose animal genes have manifested in a way the reproductive scientists never imagined. Abandoned, neglected, or outright rejected by their parents and their society, the cubs find a home at the Ark.'

A very good example of an extremely character-driven story. Once again deals with genetic engineering et al, but is definitely more on the soft SF side of things.


*"When Hippo Was Hairy" by Nick Greaves*
Amazon.co.uk - Author's site on the title

Technically a kid's book, a collection of various traditional african 'fairy tales' most of which deal with such complex questions as why zebras have stripes and what mother cheetah was crying over so badly to cause the tear-streaks in her fur. 

I grew up on this book, and a couple of others like it, and essentially it's not even _remotely_ 'fandom' furry but of definite interest to members of the fandom.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 11, 2009)

You can also check out the stories submitted to the Anthrofiction Short Story Contests. There are some great ones in there.

http://www.anthrofiction.net

I haven't gotten around to reading the ones from the last contest, but I know there were some great pieces in the one before that. Sorry from not mentioning any specifics. I will pick out a couple of my favorites and post the links to them later.


----------



## Poetigress (Feb 11, 2009)

Good suggestions so far, and I don't just say that because one of mine is in there.    But yeah, let's try to keep it to specific pieces and links, and authors within the fandom, as much as we can.  (Also, stories from past quarters aren't actually hosted on Anthrofiction.net, so you might have to go hunting them elsewhere.)


----------



## Shouden (Feb 11, 2009)

"New Tricks" by Faceless Fiend

This story in someways reminds me of Ghost in the Shell. But it a lot more ways, it's an excellent and well written story.


"Enemies or Lovers" by Kirk

and "Star Crossed Lovers" by Kirk

from the Summer, 2008 Contest were great! I will do some digging and see if I can't find theses stories elsewhere as they are no longer hosted on the site.

Oh, P.S. to Scotty if he drops in here, you can host my stories on anthrofiction.net as long as you want.


----------



## Poetigress (Feb 11, 2009)

Um... *points to foozzzball's post*  He listed "New Tricks" there.    I think I saw the others go by on FA, but I don't remember the FA username.  Now that search is back, though, it should be easier to find them.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 11, 2009)

That's great! I but I don't know what Kirk's username is, so it doesn't help much. I tried, and all it gives me is stuff by LadyKirk


----------



## duroc (Feb 11, 2009)

*"The Peculiar Quandary of Simon Canopus Artyle" by Rikoshi
*http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1720994/*

*An entertaining tale about a wizard that is put in quite the _quandary_ because of his assistant's sudden ability to use magic.*

"Visiting Father" by TShaw*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/900916/

A great story in TShaw's "Timothy" series, but the imagery he's able to create in this short piece is both touching and breathtaking.  Here's the link to the collected Timothy prompts:  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1640235/*

"Christmas At War" by Malin*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1823477/

Malin did a wonderful job portraying feuding kids from different walks of life.  And it has one of the most memorable paragraphs I've ever read in fiction.

*"Dog Days" by Poetigress*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/735756/

A fantastic love story about a young man who falls in love with his little brother's anthro caretaker.  One of the best love stories I've ever read.


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 11, 2009)

Damn, Fooozzball beat me to The Language of Emotion. It's the first thing that comes to mind whenever I'm asked to recommend something. I don't think I've seen a piece of fiction -- on this site, anyway -- that even comes close to that story.

Unfortunately, my second recommendation would be "anything in vixyyfox's Scanectady Skunk series", but that apparently breaks the rules. :V I shall have to think 'pon it.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 12, 2009)

I read this book a while back... it may be considered slightly 'furry', or at least anthrofiction.  It's about the future of the human race, with the construction of robots, the discovery of life on Jupiter and Mars, and an attempt to teach domestic dogs how to speak human languages.  It ends up being centered around the dogs and their new world, because the humans at some point leave them.
A lot of strange and interesting ideas are presented in this book, about perception and existence and what have you, the most interesting part of which centers around the dogs.  Anyway... it's called *City*, and it's by Clifford D. Simak.  I'd recommend it.
I read a short story I enjoyed too... but I'll have to go look for the name of it.  I might get back to that tomorrow.
Also, A Father's Skin, by fooozzball, which won last month's Anthrofiction.net contest.  It's just, you know... cool.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 12, 2009)

Deleted by request


----------



## Poetigress (Feb 13, 2009)

> it may be considered slightly 'furry', or at least anthrofiction.





> I know the publisher is PublishAmerica, but it was my first novel.



_Your_ first novel?

*rubs temples*

Okay, reminders again -- I'm looking for writers *within the fandom* and *you can't recommend your own work.*


----------



## Shouden (Feb 13, 2009)

okay, fine. I'm sorry. it won't happen again....and I'm sort of within the fandom. Not going to get there without help, though.  but I will delete the recommendation.


----------



## Poetigress (Feb 13, 2009)

It's nothing personal; I just don't want this to become a self-promotion thread, because I feel like that would defeat the whole purpose of recommending something we enjoyed.  I mean, we all think our own work is worth reading.  Or we should, anyway.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 13, 2009)

that's true. I haven't read much lately. mainly been writing and editing my own stories. but I wlll have to check out some of these stories.


----------



## ScottyDM (Feb 14, 2009)

Philip J Eggerding's *Wilderhom series* of sci-fi novels. They used to be fully available online, which is when I read the first one (and started the second). Now only fully available in physical form, but excerpts are online. About as good as any mass-market sci-fi paperback, but with a gen-eng "felocanid" as the female main character.

Bernard Doove's *Forest Tales* online anthology (what else to call it?) is interesting because his nonhumans really are nonhuman, and his different species really are different. Unfortunately the writing suffers from some head hopping (not too bad) and overuse of adverbs and adjectives, plus a few other minor errors. However, his storytelling is pretty darn decent.

S-


----------



## Shouden (Feb 14, 2009)

Gordon R. Dickenson's George and the Dragon series is pretty good, if a little old school. I post a link tomorrow.


----------



## duroc (Feb 14, 2009)

*"Finding Rabbit's Feet" by Slyford*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1962172

Slyford gives us an incredibly entertaining story about a man who becomes a were-bunny, and then he has to seek out his infected girlfriend with the help of a female werewolf.  It has adult language, but the dialogue alone is worth it's weight in gold.

*"Into the Ocean of Sands - V"* *by Xipoid*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2927345/

It's so rare to find an adult love story that is as well written and as tasteful as this piece by Xipoid, which gives us an assassin who actually has a heart.  Wonderfully done.

*"Once Upon A Never Time"* *by Vixyyfox
*http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1761572/

A five part tale from Vixyy's Scanectity Skunk universe.  When an adult human suddenly appears in Scanectity's world, they question how he got there, and why he's acting like a small boy.

*"Tangent Leaf" by KrisSnow*
http://kschnee.deviantart.com/art/Tangent-Leaf-119643227

If you ever played games like Super Mario Bros. and Mega Man as a kid, you need to read this story.  Beautifully done, and for me, it brought back a lot of childhood memories.

*"Childish Things" by Poetigress
*http://www.furaffinity.net/view/859179/
I think PT could write the phone book and make it entertaining.  In "Childish Things", she gives us a touching story about a new father feeling helpless when his premature daughter is clinging to life in the hospital; that is, until his childhood imaginary friend returns to remind him that growing up isn't just about leaving things behind.


*"The Tiger's Son"* *by Poetigress*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/775216/

I could fill up this entire thread with PT's stories.  In "The Tiger's Son", she gives us another stunning piece that asks the question, what if Mowgli hadn't been raised by wolves?  Great dialogue and I loved the ending.

*"Pula" by TakeWalker*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/663905/

Try eulogizing your own brother with protesters outside the church.  TakeWalker captures that with this wonderfully detailed piece.

*"The GmÃ¼nd"* *by Metassus*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1768449/

 Metassus comes up with some of the most original ideas on FA.  In this brilliant story, he shows us a sign that wants to be a snowflake.


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 14, 2009)

You're too kind, duroc. ^v^


----------



## Graveyard Greg (Feb 28, 2009)

*At the Inn, by Metassus*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/916353/

I'm a sucker for minotaur stories, and the Tarbh Tales are no exception! He also did a most excellent 100 word short called *At the Inn: Tree* which can be found at http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1970774/ -- for 100 words, it's some great nanofiction.

*Last Minute Package Handling by Stormcatcher_*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1829855/

Smutty! I doubt the postal service will ever be THAT bad, but I'll be damned if it doesn't make for good reading.


----------



## duroc (Mar 15, 2009)

*"Shattered Stone(Part 1)" by Chipotle*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2073135
*"Shattered Stone(Part 2)" by Chipotle*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2079428/

A sensational gothic story with a great and memorable female mouse anti-hero.  And did I mention plenty of action?

*"Carrier" by Chipotle*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2053875

One of the many reason to buy Will Sanborn's "Alone in the Dark" anthology.  A brilliant take on furry zombies.


----------



## Arsonos (Mar 25, 2009)

Unconditional, by PliantTinting
a wonderful story about unconditional love
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2072516/

At the Inn-Whitewash, by Metassus
Hilarious, rustic, and features a new character: a rare spotted bull
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2065828/

Clay Fox, by Vixyyfox
Long, but worthy. A wonderful "real life" fairy tale with plenty of actual mythology to back it up. I enjoyed greatly.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/820710


----------



## duroc (Apr 10, 2009)

*"A Winter's Gift" by Poetigress*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/816559

It's an unforgettable love story, about the bond between a human and a wolfen female that could never be broken.  Simply one of the most beautiful and touching stories I've ever had the pleasure of reading.


----------



## Shouden (Apr 26, 2009)

This is a good thread. I'm sure my name will pop on here eventually. I'm just not as famous around here as Poetigress and the others. But, I'm getting there. Anyways, keep up the list of good stuff to read.


----------



## duroc (Apr 26, 2009)

*"Conduct Unbecoming" by Malin*
http://www.furrag.com/viewstory.php?sid=162

This was published in the now out of print first issue of Historimorphs. It's a brilliantly researched, and incredibly well written story about anthros in the Civil War. Once I started reading, I couldn't put it down.


----------



## duroc (May 6, 2009)

*"Faded Celluloid Dreams" by was1*
http://users.primushost.com/~was1/Stories/CELLDRMS.htm
One of the most original uses for an anthropomorphic character that I've seen in sometime.   It's a story about a human who meets an old, forgotten vampire bat that was genetically engineered for roles in old hollywood monster movies.

*"Dust" by slyford*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2002673
This piece takes place in the Lapism universe created by Phil Geusz.  It's a powerful story about a once human priest who was cast out of his congregation because of his desire to become a rabbit; but when tragedy strikes, he's thrust back into the religious role he has been struggling to suppress. 

Both of these stories were also made into podcasts by was1:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2145079
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2212452


----------



## duroc (Jun 24, 2009)

I guess I'll have to redo this since the forums had a little...hiccup.  

*"Sweet Nothings" by Poetigress*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/755931/
An adorable little romantic comedy which shows that love can blossom anywhere, even in an ice cream shop.

*"Destination Zeta Train" by Xipoid*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2344508
This thriller follows a detective named Derik who is investigating the bombing of the Zeta Train by a terrorist group, but when he suddenly gets a strange new partner, the investigation begins to lead him toward a conspiracy that will completely change the way Derik looks at the world.

Plus a new addition, because I'm such a nice guy.

*"And In The Morning..." by Kashra*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/392390
Originally published in the now out of print Anthrolations #4, it's a dark tale about the animal workers who pick up trash and clean up the streets, but sometimes, these "cleaners" dispose of more than just the garbage.


----------



## duroc (Jul 3, 2009)

*"The Wishing Tree" by Poetigress*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2456254/
This was published in issue 2 of sofawolf's excellent literary journal new fables.  It's the charming story about a raccoon who plays a trick on two hounds by telling them a tree can grant them wishes.  But sometimes, wishes seem to have a way of coming true.

*"Think on it" by Xipoid*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2421527
Yes, I'm a sucker for a good romance story, and Xipoid does a brilliant job with this short, but edgy tale.  It's about a person struggling to come to terms with the fact that love is love, no matter who's in it.   

*"Dread Pirate Tabor" by Vixyyfox*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1671031/
This is part 1 of Miss V's ongoing tale about pirates on the high seas.  You can check out the others in her gallery.   It's full of action, comedy, love, and plenty of sexual innuendos to go around.  A ride that shouldn't be missed.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 3, 2009)

Good thing you're here, Duroc.


----------



## duroc (Jul 8, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> Good thing you're here, Duroc.



You mean people actually look at this thread.  I thought I was just practicing my typing skills.  Thanks, Renard.

*"A Crack in the Wall" by Kashra*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/391665
A remarkable thriller about two lovers forced to make a desperate choice, but with devastating consequences.  It was originally published in the second issue of Anthrolations, one of my favorite anthropomorphic magazines.

*"The Wedding Picture" by Metassus*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/875592
A truly touching story that explains the heart-wrenching truth behind a simple photograph.


----------



## panzergulo (Jul 9, 2009)

duroc said:


> You mean people actually look at this thread.  I thought I was just practicing my typing skills.



I read the thread and think: "Alright, again Duroc has recommended something I have found awesome... Maybe the stuff he recommends and I haven't read is awesome too..." But, I never can find enough time to read the stories... It's a common problem. If you read about a dozen writers in FA, and you try reading something else too, you have so much reading it's hard to find time to read even more.

Anyway, I read this thread, if that means anything to you. Should recommend something myself... but you have recommended all them already, man!


----------



## duroc (Jul 18, 2009)

*"Wings" by Todd Sutherland*
http://www.claws-and-paws.com/furry/fiction/wings.html

This was published in "Best in Show", which I believe is now out of print.  One of the most memorable pieces of furry fiction I've ever read.  It's the story of an anthropomorphic seeing-eye dog, named Faith, who is looking after a blind boy.


----------



## panzergulo (Jul 21, 2009)

Decided to stop hesitating and recommend two great stories I have been reading in FA.


*"Hearts In Alaska" by AlaskanWolf*

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/845221/ (first chapter; 21 chapters online)

A tale full of fantasy, mystery and scifi, this story takes its readers to a riveting journey to a mysterious facility far in the center of Alaska... and piece by piece, the whole planet... nay, the whole universe is pulled into the soup. I can't even explain how many levels and how deep detail this story has; Truly, AlaskanWolf fooled me to believe he was a professional writer when I read the first chapter. He has very personal style, but once the reader gets into the story, there is no return anymore.


*"Vagabond" by MLR*

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/935113/ (first chapter; 30 chapters online)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1624120/ (first 29 chapters in one .rtf file)

Another great story combining mystery, fantasy, scifi and anthropomorphic animal characters. In this story, the reader is given a peek to another world resting alongside a world which is very much like our own. I'm only half-way through the story, but even only the beginning has greatly impressed me. The story is a bit rough on the edges, but MLR informs its just a draft... although, I have difficulties to believe him. This is a story you just can't let go once you start reading it.


----------



## duroc (Jul 24, 2009)

*"The Scribe of the House of Life" by Malin*
http://www.furrag.com/viewstory.php?sid=161

The charming story of a young scribe in ancient Egypt who receives advice and friendship from a surprising source when a wandering spirit possesses a small jackal figure he made.


----------



## duroc (Jul 27, 2009)

Because everyone needs a little Christmas in July.

*"Holly's Jolly Christmas" by Poetigress*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/923937/

A touching three part tale that shows us a young reindeer who's trying to become a part of Santa's honored team.  

*"The Spirit of Christmas" by Vaperfox*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2545084/

A twelve part story that details a struggling painter who finds himself drawn into a world of wonder and awe because of his loyal sled dog, Gent.


----------



## duroc (Jul 31, 2009)

In response to this thread, I decided to organize a few previous recommendations and add some new ones.

*"Two Rivers" by Poetigress*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2149603

A three part story that was published in the fifth issue of Heat. It's about a lioness named Elana, who learns more about herself and what she wants when the young lioness is chosen to be the fourth wife of Lord Abanu.

*"She Who Wears the Ruby" by Poetigress*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/537542/

A story about a women whose profession is to satisfy the needs of her anthropomorphic clients, but when an unusual tiger comes to her door, emotion and love begin to complicate her business.
*
"Government Issue" by Poetigress*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/634388/

This was published in the first issue of Heat.  It's about lapine soldiers who are used to breed the next generation of fighters, but when two of them fall in love, they begin to dream about what seems like an impossible future together.* 

"Don't Blink" by Kyell Gold*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1160106/

Published in the fourth issue of Heat, it's about a superhero coyote who struggles with love and learning how to use his powers.

*"In Between" by Kyell Gold*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1349057/

The short story that was later expanded into his novel "Out of Position".  It's about a football player who finds himself suddenly caught in the middle when a deceptive fox turns his world upside down.

*"Not Divorced" by foozzzball*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2149789

This is part of his San Iadras series. It's an adult story about a woman who marries a genetically engineered mouse, and it shows us the difficulties it causes in their complex marriage. But it also shows us the heated passion it can ignite.

*"Fate Also Smiles", by Wirewolf*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/500446

Some stories grab you from the very beginning and keep you reading nonstop till the end. Wirewolf has done that with this elegantly crafted love story about a human and a female fox genemorph. Both have had very troubled and tragic lives, yet no matter how hard they fight it, fate seems to be pushing them closer and closer together.

And I was going to put a story or two from Xipoid, but he removed them.


----------



## Poetigress (Jul 31, 2009)

You might want to add that "In Between" was the short story that was later expanded into the novel _Out of Position_. (At least, that's what I'm told, as I haven't read either.)


----------



## Bladespark (Jul 31, 2009)

Just finished reading Todd Sutherland's "Wings" and I can second that it's an excellent story.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Aug 1, 2009)

duroc said:


> *"Wings" by Todd Sutherland*
> http://www.claws-and-paws.com/furry/fiction/wings.html
> 
> This was published in "Best in Show", which I believe is now out of print.  One of the most memorable pieces of furry fiction I've ever read.  It's the story of an anthropomorphic seeing-eye dog, named Faith, who is looking after a blind boy.



That one was fucking sad, I almost cried. ME CRYING!? doesn't happen often.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 2, 2009)

Just finished this one: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2597308
By Murphy Z, the first part of his story, "A Murder in Heaven."  It's a detective story with a... twist.  Definitely worth a look, although not for the overly pious.


----------



## duroc (Aug 9, 2009)

*"Arrive the Shuffling Mob" by TShaw*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1599504/
A disturbing tale about furry zombies, and the last line will stick with you for a long time.

*"A Bull in my Apartment" by Metassus*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/708909/
A five part series detailing the struggles of a bear named Marty after he loses his job. 

*"Grind Match" by Slyford*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1801356/
A short story about high school wrestling, and how someone's personal life can spill over onto the mat.

*"Aphasia" by Takewalker*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2544261
A work in progress which gives us a unique and very fascinating writer, who's also unemployed, a chain smoker, and an alcoholic.


----------



## Whistling Otter (Aug 28, 2009)

panzergulo said:


> *"Vagabond" by MLR*
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/935113/ (first chapter; 30 chapters online)
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1624120/ (first 29 chapters in one .rtf file)
> ...



I have to agree here.  Draft or no, it's an impressive piece o' writing.


----------



## duroc (Aug 29, 2009)

*"Ere Sibulace" by Vixyyfox*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2710825
*
"One Last Run" by Vixyyfox*
http://www.anthrozine.com/stry/one.last.run.html

Some of Vixyy's stories simply can't be described, you just have to read them and marvel at how they're always so fun, enjoyable, and incredibly original.


----------



## duroc (Sep 19, 2009)

*"Princess Angelina and the Dragon"* *by Poetigress*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/460815

A delightful and humorous take on the princess-meets-dragon fantasy story.


----------



## duroc (Sep 28, 2009)

*"An Open Letter" by pyromancy*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2831907/

A powerful, yet simple story about a young girl who begins to question God after finding a dead honey bee.

*"And Justice For All" by Metassus*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2832435

A dark tale told through the eyes of a compassionate prison guard as he spends time with a morph who has been convicted and sentenced to death for a heinous crime.


----------



## duroc (Oct 5, 2009)

*"On The Wind" by shockwave77598*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1179928

A great tale about a scientific minded squirrel named Sag, who questions whether the tree his society lives on is the only tree in existence.  But when the governing body of the squirrels threatens Sag with exile for his crazy ideas, he decides to risk his life just to prove them wrong.


----------



## panzergulo (Oct 22, 2009)

*"Crucible of Deliverance" by Shotgunjim*

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2500874/ (first chapter, six chapters online)

A story about a man in a sort of a post-apocalyptic world filled with furries. Yeah, sounds sort of cliche, but the story is written very well. The main character has great suspicions about these alien creatures, but as the story advances, he finds out everything might actually not be as he has believed. A very entertaining and interesting story, if you just can read over the slow beginning. Beginnings aren't Jimbo's strength.

*
"Destiny and Desire" by Aetherebus*

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2801793/ (first chapter, fifteen chapters online)

A story of fantasy, mystery and a wolf named West. Lots of action, battle, interesting characters, there's a lot going on in the story. West is a sort of an outcast, jack-of-all-trades, man who knows a little about everything but has no one single strength. In this story he is after strong supernatural artifacts called "Movements" and while searching for these things, he has to side with a group of other people and overcome a set of his own personal problems. The part I have read up till now, has been very entertaining and interesting.

Aetherebus is a very young writer and is yearning for feedback, and in my opinion, he needs more opinions. So far there haven't been but a couple of readers able to give good critique for him. So, reading this story is like killing two birds with one stone: You get entertainment and Aetherebus gets the chance to receive good feedback.


----------



## Wookiee (Nov 18, 2009)

My story 'the Bonding Stone' is on FA: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14014/ 
Got a lot of good feedback.


----------



## Atrak (Nov 18, 2009)

Wookiee said:


> My story 'the Bonding Stone' is on FA: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14014/
> Got a lot of good feedback.



It's not a rule, but we try not to recommend our own work  .


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 19, 2009)

atrakaj said:


> It's not a rule, but we try not to recommend our own work  .


Actually, it's rule number one.


----------



## Atrak (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh, well, in that case, I'd better edit my response.

Don't recommend your own work, it's a rule! ^^

I don't try to hide my mistakes with the edit button  .


----------



## Karou WindStalker (Nov 19, 2009)

My suggestions are NSFW

Cirrel's Darien's Gap Series :
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2937477 : Part 1
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3008726 : Part 2

Cirrel's Hatsheput's Gift : 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2728206/

Cirrel's Birth Rite : Just linking Part one here, they've done the work of linking to the continuation..
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2143057/

Cirrel's Winter's Shard Series : Agan, just linking Part 1.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1776611/


----------



## duroc (Dec 11, 2009)

I said I would move this to recommended reading later, and since that thread is now gone from the main page, I figured this was as good a time as any.  The original thread was asking about recommendations for not only human/anthro stories, but length ones as well.

*"Moon, June, Raccoon" by Poetigress*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1286737/
*
"Transformation" by Poetigress*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/639366/
There is also a audio story version of this story.  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2875998

*"A Vicious Cycle" by Xipoid*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2783426/
No humans, but Xipoid writes some very good stories.

*"Introduction" by Wirewolf*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1152923/
The first in his Tux series.  It's not finished, but still very good.


----------



## panzergulo (Dec 19, 2009)

*"Blood on the Dance Floor" by Duroc*

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2584129 (first part, six parts online)

It has action, it has tension, it has emotion, it has passion... I think nothing I say could be enough to describe this ongoing story. I have read a lot from Duroc, and this story has been one of the most entertaining from him... at least, up till sixth part. Although, as I have read from him before, I believe he can maintain the rather high level of writing in the future as well. I don't want to tell too much about the storyline, as it's so easy to give spoilers, but let's just say it involves two professionals meeting after not seeing in a long time and continuing to action of many kinds because of several third parties and the two person's shared past.

The story has some mature themes and language, but in my opinion Duroc could drop the "mature" flag and leave the story be. Nothing lures those sneaky people putting their nose into everything better than a flag yelling "mature"... Duroc's style is so tasteful I can't really see the very few cuss words, some gunfights 'n blood and one extremely tasteful "implied sex" scene offending anyone... But yeah, I guess that's just me.

Go and read it. I recommend it.


----------



## duroc (Dec 24, 2009)

Here is a special holiday recommended reading post.
*
"The Invitation" by Vixyyfox*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3154283
A story about an office worker who receives an invitation to "go fur", and it changes the way he will experience Christmas.  Literally. 
*
"Special Delivery" by Poetigress*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/954150/
A charming little tale about how the Easter Bunny accidentally receives a letter intended for Santa on Christmas Eve, and how the little rabbit takes it upon himself to get the letter back to Santa on time.

And the Anthro Dreams Podcast version of "Special Delivery" can be seen here:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3170435


----------



## duroc (Dec 29, 2009)

*"Winds of Darkness - Chapter 1" by Wirewolf*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/544993

An 11-part space opera about a human, his genemorph partner, and their sentient tundra cat companion who have to deal with political terrorism set in a suspenseful sci-fi world.


----------



## duroc (Jan 18, 2010)

*"OurSpaces will be OurLives will be OurGraves" by Slyford*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3095256

A cyberpunk story, about a man who is a school teacher by day and a furry writer by night when he "jacks" into the net.  But when he tries to find a way to inspire one of his students, who is also a fan of his online writer persona(a rabbit named Thumper), he's questions whether or not he should reveal that he and Thumper are the same person.


*"First Joining" by Poetigress*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/445846

A beautiful adult story about a young rabbit named Tanner, who has started to have the dreams that signify it's time for his First Joining.  It's a time of self discovery and passion, in a world where a young person's first sexual experience is looked at as a normal part of growing up, and it's honored in the form of an organized mating ritual.


----------



## TShaw (Jan 18, 2010)

At the Bridge by Poetigress
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3234126/

A small but very strong piece from one of the best writers on FA.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 4, 2010)

*Mr. Sandman, by Xipoid*
Here's the first: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2991560
He has three chapters posted as I write this.  I guess I don't really know how to describe it, and so far I'm not even entirely sure what it's about.  Stars a... fox, I think, who seems to be part of some kind of... organization, where he's tasked with... assassination?  Fact is, though, the main character is kooky and isn't ever sure of what's going on himself 90% of the time, so the reader is left to follow along as best he can.  It's kind of built up of subtle hints to something greater.
Anyway, it's a solid piece of writing.  Definitely worth delving into.


----------



## duroc (Feb 23, 2010)

*"In the Greenwood" by Poetigress*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3449545

A magical and sensual story about a doe whose desire for a mate will play a role in how the seasons change in the forest.
*
"Untitled NaNo Entry" by MLR*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3095559/

I never expected a NaNoWriMo entry to be this enjoyable.  It's about a young lizard named Cricket who desires to leave his home and venture out into the world.  But when he meets up with a mute insect named Scorch, they set out on a journey that will not only greatly effect them, but the entire world.


----------



## panzergulo (Apr 4, 2010)

*"The Hell? -- 'Satan Is Banging A Tranny'" by AlaskanWolf aka Adrik R. Wolf*

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3642035

'The Hell?' is a rather lengthy series of stories concentrating around a few exaggerated characters, tight-paced and often a bit violent comedy, and quirky, somewhat dark humor. The link above directs to the last piece in the series, which might not make much sense without reading the previous installments, but making sense isn't important in this series anyway, and neither it is important in this post either. I'm not linking the story because it's the greatest piece of comedy I have ever read. I have one other reason why I would like to recommend this story and its author.

_The person who is known in FA as AlaskanWolf is blind._

There, you read right. And no, that doesn't mean "legally blind" or "75% blind". That means genuine, honest, 100%, fully, blind.

I have recommended AlaskanWolf's epic novel 'Hearts In Alaska' in the past and I had no intentions to recommend anything else from this person. But, his blindness is a fairly new thing, not older than a few months and he is still adapting to his "eternal darkness". The most recent installment of his 'The Hell?' series happens to be the first story he has written mostly during his blindness. He has told elsewhere that writing is something very, very slow to him. But, he is writing, regardless of his condition, chasing his storytelling dreams. And that kind of ambition and determination are something I respect. So, give this guy a chance. 'Hearts In Alaska' is a serious fantasy/sci-fi/horror/thriller epic, 'The Hell?' is more about slapstick, tongue-in-cheek characters, scenarios and plots, and black, quirky humor.

Also, if you are interested to learn more about Adrik... here's something that will explain him better than anything I can write:

*"Welcome To Darkness" by AlaskanWolf aka Adrik R. Wolf*

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3597459


----------



## reian (Apr 19, 2010)

Now, being as objective as possible, I will recommend something that I have found to be very good and different from a certain writer.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3674168 by darkr3x

His detective raccoon character, Tanu, I think surprised many people on the Thursday prompt, including myself.  Knowing him quite well and knowing his inability to write a short story, this little(what is becoming a saga) is a very refreshing change to read from him.


----------



## duroc (May 18, 2010)

*"Kindling" by Poetigress*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/429035/

One of the more imaginative and memorable dragon stories I've read.  It centers around a sacred ceremony that kindles a dragon's fire, but what if such a ceremony goes terribly wrong?


----------



## angel-blakwolf (Apr 28, 2011)

Well, i you want something diferent try that story. 
Here you can read the promotional chapter http://www.deviantart.com/download/...od_promotional_by_angel_blackwolf-d2z50o9.pdf is a pdf file, patience to download it, 3.3 mb
And if you want de book, you can buy it here http://stores.lulu.com/blackwolf77
you can buy it in two versions


----------



## Poetigress (Apr 29, 2011)

As nice as it is to see somebody using this thread again, just a reminder that the idea is to promote stories/books by other people, not one's own work. If you want to promote your own work, that's what a signature is for.


----------



## BearlyBen (Jun 22, 2011)

Some of these links bring me to the FAF page but it says I'm not allowed to view this page? Why is it saying that?


----------



## Poetigress (Jun 22, 2011)

I would guess that you have your mature filter on, or are under 18, and those particular submissions were marked Mature or Adult.

If you are of legal age to view adult work and want to see it, just go to Control Panel --> Account Settings and where it says "View mature artwork?" choose Yes. Enter your password at the bottom of the page and click update. That should fix it.


----------



## BearlyBen (Jun 22, 2011)

Poetigress said:


> I would guess that you have your mature filter on, or are under 18, and those particular submissions were marked Mature or Adult.
> 
> If you are of legal age to view adult work and want to see it, just go to Control Panel --> Account Settings and where it says "View mature artwork?" choose Yes. Enter your password at the bottom of the page and click update. That should fix it.


 
That's what it was, I hadn't registered before, and when I did the maturity filter was on, Thanks Poet


----------



## wolfman444 (Jan 27, 2013)

If you like scifi stuff, I recommend the story, Desperation, on sofurry.com.  It is written by Redfox76, and while the author strikes me as an old hermit with a sick sense of humor, the story itself is pretty deep.  It can get pretty raunchy at times, and violent/gorey (not in yiff) at others, however.
Basically a bunch of mercenaries are doing what they do best, when they come across a new enemy, one that destroys a heavily fortified outpost, and May's "Avenging Aces" get hired to deal with the threat.

Here's the author's page, as he has character and technology info that goes with the story too.  (Warning most of his stuff is NSFW)

http://redfox76.sofurry.com/stories


----------



## Bahumat (May 31, 2013)

*"The Cold Moons" by Aeron Clement -- *http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/571287.The_Cold_Moons

A sett of badgers are driven out of their homes by a badger extermination program undertaken by England back in the mid 1950's. The story covers their tragedies and salvation brought on by man. Beautiful, haunting, and moving. A challenging book, but well worth the challenge.

*"The Color of Distance" by Amy Thomson -- *http://www.amazon.com/books/dp/0441006329

An exploration team is sent from Earth to examine a planet teeming with lush jungle life, but without any signs of civiliation. Anaphylactic shock claims the crew after a filter failure, but one survivor, Juna, is found in time by the native intelligent race, the Tendu. The Tendu are an alien race very similar to tree frogs, who communicate through their highly expressive, colour-changing skin. Highly advanced and naturally capable in a sort of biotechnology, they restore Juna's life, but at a high cost: Literally grown a new skin to match theirs, she has to earn a place in their complex society. Her people are years away. Will they return in time before Juna goes entirely native?


----------



## Nikolinni (Aug 12, 2013)

"Spectral Shadows" by Perri Rhoades. 

Available in  Live Journal and  Fur Affinity flavors. 

The text 'tween the stories is the same. The main difference is with the Livejournal page, there's more background info for the serial, and story wise, you get little "Featuring" icons before each episode's text (since it's supposed to be like a show), and also images embedded in the stories at various points. You can also view the "Series Synopsis" page and get a look into what all 34 serials were planned to be like. 

So, what do I like about this story? Well, where to begin? I've never really listened to many Old Time Radio programs (which this series is supposed to be a novelized version of, according to the series' lore). I like the characters, the plot, most of the ideas expressed, and so on. The characters are nice and developed, and all appear to have some sort of reason for doing what they're doing. You'll never really run into someone who's evil "just for the lolz", which is something I like. You really get into what these characters think and feel, their likes/dislikes, hopes and dreams, fears and weaknesses, and even see a fair amount of the cast grow and evolve...for better or for worse. 

Hell, the story even has a sex scene that I actually don't mind reading and isn't too badly written itself (This is in Serial 11, the current "active serial"; serial 1 is completed, 2 is on hold, the rest are unwritten. Serial 11 should be noted as NSFW), and besides serving the purpose of showing you something the characters had been discussing, also has events that lead the characters involved to see their past...even their past lives. 

Y'know what, I'm just gonna link you to  A post I made about it on Livejournal. It also gives some briefing on what the story is and the idea behind serials and what not. 

So yeah...if you're looking for a great scifi/fantasy journey, come along with us, board our Soundchaser, and let the world of Spectral Shadows take you on it's journey through everything.


----------



## KAS3519 (Feb 21, 2014)

duroc said:


> *"Wings" by Todd Sutherland*
> http://www.claws-and-paws.com/furry/fiction/wings.html



This is literally the saddest story I have ever read.


----------



## ta1ls84 (Apr 2, 2014)

I didn't see this one referenced, so I thought I'd mention it.
_When We Were Real_, by William Barton.
http://www.amazon.com/When-Were-Real-William-Barton/dp/0446607061
I actually stumbled across this novel before I'd ever even met/heard of furries- definitely germane to the thread, though, as far as I remember. The protagonist is a human but a good chunk of the novel has to do with relations between humans and the races of genetweaked anthropomorphic animals and constructs that once served them. It's got kind of the neat, old school experimental sci-fi quality. Fun smutty parts, shameless plunges into space opera; the whole nine yards.


----------



## KaninZ (Mar 5, 2015)

I'll be showing my age with most of these, but if I can introduce some of you pups to some new "old" authors I feel vindicated 

  The Chanur Series by CJ Cherryh, I loved the covers of these so much I tracked down the artist and ordered some prints, cute alien leonids!!

  The Beastmaster by Andre Norton, this is the first story I can recall reading that had intelligent animals that wasn't a "kiddie" story. It has remained one of my favorite novels and I may forgive Marc Singer for the horrid TV version that had way too little to do with the book...some day.

  Watchers by Dean Koontz, Einstein was the inspiration for what I feel is one of my best short stories. It certainly gets me at the end every time.

Quozl by Alan Dean Foster, floofy bunny aliens. The ending is hilarious 

Startide Rising by David Brin, one of my all-time favorites. A spaceship crewed by dolphins....LOVED it!

The Man-Kzin Wars by Larry Niven (and he allowed many other great authors to play in his "Known World" universe) Watch those claws, monkey boy!


----------



## WhenCatsFoxesandWolvesFly (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm new here, but I've been lurking around the 'net for long enough to come up with what I think are some good recommendations for those of you who like to see more TG shenanigans in your furry fan-fiction.  Here they are:  
*
FreeRIDErs (Series) by Various Authors*
Chronological Story List
On-Wiki Description: See here.  
Impressions:  What can I say about this sci-fi series that _doesn't_ convey how much I love it?  It's got anthro mecha, awesome tech, plenty of wisecracks, and great cultural references courtesy of the setting's Joe 'Crazy Joe' Steader.  I classify this as a 'must read' even if you only have time to get to part of it.  
First Story:  'The General' by Robotech_Master
Recommended Stories and Story Arcs:

'Aloha, Zharus' arc:
'Aloha' by Jetfire
'Splashdown' by Jetfire
'Astra-naught' by Jetfire
'The Lady of the Tiger' by Jetfire
'Cave of Wonders' by Jetfire
'Sum of Their Parts' by Jetfire
'Walkabout' by Jetfire
'All Spark Bulletin' by Jetfire
'Spies Among Us' by Jetfire
'Cat Scratch Fever' by Jetfire
'Rescue 911'  by Jetfire

'Jeanette & Tamarind' arc:
'Jeanette & Tamarind:  The Second-Hand Lioness' by Robotech_Master
'Jeanette & Tamarind:  The Young Guns' by Robotech_Master

'Deserted' by Robotech_Master
'Merging Traffic' by Robotech_Master
'Rochelle & Rufia:  R&R' by Robotech_Master
'FreeRIDErs' by JonBuck
'Integrates:'
'Part 1:  All Nighter' by JonBuck and Robotech_Master
'Part 2:  Integrates' by JonBuck and Robotech_Master
'Part 3:  RIDEgirls' Day Out' by JonBuck and Robotech_Master
'Part 4:  Dating Games' by JonBuck and Robotech_Master
'Part 5:  N00bs' by JonBuck and Robotech_Master
'Part 6:  All Aboard!' by JonBuck and Robotech_Master
'Part 7:  A Meating of the Board' by JonBuck and Robotech_Master
'Part 8:  Meat, the Press' by JonBuck and Robotech_Master
'Part 9:  Stockholm Vacation' by JonBuck and Robotech_Master
'Part 10:  Spaceflight of Fancy' by JonBuck and Robotech_Master
'Part 11:  Citizen Katie' by JonBuck and Robotech_Master
'Part 12:  The Crew' by JonBuck and Robotech_Master
'Part 13:  Kaylee & Anny' by JonBuck and Robotech_Master
'Part 14:  Assault and Batteries' by JonBuck, Robotech_Master, and Jetfire
'Part 15:  The Task of Amontillado' by JonBuck, Robotech_Master, and Jetfire
'Part 16:  The Integrate Raids' by JonBuck and Robotech_Master
'Part 17:  Family Matters' by JonBuck and Robotech_Master
'Part 18:  Many Meetings' by JonBuck and Robotech_Master
'Part 19:  Meetings Completing' by JonBuck, Robotech_Master, and Jetfire
'Part 20:  Prodigals' by JonBuck and Robotech_Master
'Part 21:  Enemy Lines' by JonBuck and Robotech_Master
'Part 22:  Alpha Strike' by JonBuck and Robotech_Master
'Part 23:  Universe of Battle' by JonBuck and Robotech_Master
'Part 24:  What Happened to the Mouse?' by JonBuck and Robotech_Master
'Part 25 (Epilogue):  The Big Date' by JonBuck and Robotech_Master

'Foxed' stories:
'Barely Fused, Slightly Foxed' by Robotech_Master
'Longer Fused, More Foxed' by Robotech_Master

'Alpha Camp' stories:
'Alpha Camp' by Claude LeChat
'Return to Alpha Camp' by Claude LeChat

'Rochelle and Rufia Redux:  Foxing About' by Robotech_Master and Jetfire
'The Final Countdown' by Robotech_Master and JonBuck
'Madison Brubeck and the Spotted Stowaway' by Robotech_Master
'Merging Traffic II:  Yield Ahead' by Robotech_Master
'Wolves in the Fold' mini-arc:
'Wolves in the Fold, Part One:  A Wolf at the Door' by Robotech_Master and JonBuck
'Wolves in the Fold, Part One:  A Wolf in Sheep's Clothing' by Robotech_Master and JonBuck

'Stonegates' arc:
'Impossible Things' by JonBuck and Robotech_Master
'Aloha, Stonegates' by JonBuck, Robotech_Master, and Jetfire
'Skunked!' by JonBuck and Robotech_Master
'Paws Up!' by JonBuck and Robotech_Master
'The Saints Go Marching In' by Robotech_Master

'The Good, the Bad, and the Fritzy' by Robotech_Master
'Family Lynx' by Robotech_Master and JonBuck
'Dog Day Morning' by Robotech_Master and JonBuck
'Merging Traffic III:  When the Lady Smiles' by Robotech_Master
'Return to Totalia, Part One:  Prelude' by Robotech_Master and JonBuck
'DragonRIDEr of Pharos' by Jetfire
'Spies Among Us' by Jetfire

*Paradise (Series) by Various **Authors*
Chronological Story List
Description:  See documentation starting here.
Notes and impressions:  This series's only sci-fi elements aren't really explored too deeply until near its end, but it still delivers on high-quality character development since a lot of its stories are earlier work by the same authors who wrote _FreeRIDErs_.  
First Story:  'On the Outside, Lookingâ€¦' by Erastus
Recommended Stories and Story Arcs:  

Arc About 'Christopher Mattiaz:'
'Made Alone' by MatthiasRat
'Bathing Alone' by MatthiasRat
'Not Quite Alone' by MatthiasRat
'Suspected Alone' by MatthiasRat
'Revealing Alone' by MatthiasRat
'Convention Building' by MatthiasRat
'Model Building' by MatthiasRat
'Change Building' by MatthiasRat
'Confession Building' by MatthiasRat



The 'The Veil' arc:
'Holes in the Veil' by Jetfire
'Lifting the Veil' by Jetfire
'Poking the Veil' by Jetfire
'Film at 2011' by Jetfire
'Twisting the Veil' by Jetfire
'GM'O'Fur' by Jetfire
'It Bears Investigation' by Jetfire
'Silver Fox Tracks' by Jetfire
'Generations' by Jetfire
'A Rolling Stone Gathers No Veil' by Jetfire
'Auld Lang Syne' by Jetfire
'Gaming Furs' by Jetfire
'Radio No Veil' by Jetfire
'Six Furries and a Wedding' by Jetfire
'Clearing the Air' by Jetfire
'Rising Waters' by Jetfire
'Election Fever' by Jetfire

Stories about 'Dr. Bryce Clay:'
â€‹â€‹'Bare Hands' by Erik
'Treatment' by Erik
'Centers of Power' by Erik

Stories about 'Jerome Slater:'
'A Kind of Paradise' by JonBuck
'Tall Tales' by JonBuck

'Romancing the Changed' by Robotech_Master
'Changing Perspectives' by Nikon
'Doing Hard Time' by Jetfire
'Coming Home' by Nikon
'Gulf Ice' by Jetfire
'The Bear Facts' by Jetfire
'Open Secrets' by JonBuck
'After Hours' by JonBuck
Stories involving 'James Mattiaz:'
'The Future is Paradise' by Robotech_Master
'Paradise Forever' by Robotech_Master


*'MORFS' (Series) by Various Authors
*Universe Timeline
Description:  See 'Universe Rules.'   
Notes and Impressions:  I would have put links to the stories I've recommended below into this post, but this setting's stories tend to be published in multiple parts their respective authors' pages.  This prevents me from adding links to all available story parts.  
First Story:  'Ghost' by Britney McMaster
Recommended Stories and Story Arcs:

'Beyond the Sea' by G. W. McLintock
'[The] Tale of Jet and Quartz' by Darian Deamos
'Salamander' by EMW
'Salamander 2' by EMW
'Synergy' by Shrike (Most parts are online, but the ending is in a book featured on the main site's 'Merchandising' page.)
'Sanura's Tale' by Britney McMaster
'Feral' by Shrike
'Grey' by Nist Shadow
'Byakko' by Tegrachan
'Flutter' by Terry Volkirch
'Sizzle' by Stephanie B.
'Angel's Tale' by Joreymay
'Rosetta' by Joreymay
'Better Late Than Never' by Ray Drouillard
'Journey to Humanity' by Ray Drouillard
'Through the Looking Glass' by Stephanie B.
'Catalyst' by Shrike
'Primal' by Starfox Howl
'First Hybrid' by Shrike


----------



## WhenCatsFoxesandWolvesFly (May 23, 2015)

Nutunas said:


> Art is all about the one piece you keep out of the thousands you throw away. The key is to learn from the ones you throw away.



Nicely said, but do you have anything to add to the list?


----------



## NobleThorne (Jun 22, 2015)

Does anyone have any reading reccomendations of novels or books that take place during colonial America, I'm writing a fictional paranormal story that takes place partially in colonial Pennsylvania, I read Ben Franklin's autobiography a few years back and that inspired the setting. I'd like to get a little more exposure to the language and mannerisms if that era.


----------



## Vandisar (Apr 21, 2016)

[QUOTE="

  The Beastmaster by Andre Norton, this is the first story I can recall reading that had intelligent animals that wasn't a "kiddie" story. It has remained one of my favorite novels and I may forgive Marc Singer for the horrid TV version that had way too little to do with the book...some day.

[/QUOTE]

Very glad to see Norton mentioned! She also did Cat's Eye which featured sentient animals and  the Iron Cage as well. Amazing author.


----------



## WhenCatsFoxesandWolvesFly (Apr 22, 2016)

Another, relatively recent book I've read and liked that _also_ contains sapient animals (cats in this case) is Jim Butcher's steampunk novel _The Cinder Spires, Book 1:  The Aeronaut's Windlass_.  The audiobook version is narrated quite well and doesn't let you go until the end (though make sure you get a full dump if you use one of those online audiobook sources; I had trouble with that and had to get the text to finish.)


----------



## DanielSmith (Sep 20, 2016)

I prefer Novels,Story,Biography,Essay,Article.Reading may increasing the ability.Reading also increase the knowledge.Without Reading we can't achieve the achievement.Reading is very important.Like the way writing also very important.Students life in general is more complex.Essay writing needs much time,it is really impossible for you to plan.college paper writing service is helping the students to increase the writing skills.


----------



## DanielSmith (Sep 20, 2016)

I am happy to part of this community.


----------



## MacroNikita (Jul 16, 2019)

This thread is stickied but no one has posted anything on it since 2016? I'm sorry if it's inappropriate to comment on something that seems dead, but...I feel saddened that no one has posted on this in three years. I was hoping I'd find it still going and be able to get some recent reads recommended to me. I don't think the fandom is much for reading...


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 16, 2019)

MacroNikita said:


> I don't think the fandom is much for reading...


That seems to be true in other places, though. Anyway, the only things I can recommend at the moment are Understanding/Reinventing/Making Comics by Scott McCloud. The second one is illuminating as to how comics are adopting to the new internet era.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Aug 20, 2019)

*“Coast City Chronicles: Season 1-1” by Heroicswordsman23:*
www.furaffinity.net: Coast City Chronicles: Season 1-1 by Heroicswordsman23

A story about a dragon named Etrian who makes his debut as the superhero Shock Dragon.  Some exciting action within that had me on the edge of my seat at one point.  I am already enamored with the storyverse the creator has been building, if not for the compelling characters he’s presented so far.


----------

